

Light Table needs a community - azeirah

I really want to get into Light Table (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lighttable.com&#x2F;), but even after 3 days of being interested in Light Table, I barely figured out how to usy any of its magical features. I need a place to ask questions, I need great documentation, I need many many many screencasts showcasing its features. What I need is a community.<p>If you&#x27;re a lighttable user, and you already know how to use it, please join a few communities, maybe answer a question per week, just help people out. Here are some communities that need more people:<p>The subreddit, www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;lighttable (this subreddit is deserted, here I was, thinking the Sublime Text one was deserted...)
The google discussion group, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!forum&#x2F;light-table-discussion
Join the IRC at #lighttable on irc.freenode.net<p>If you&#x27;re a passionate light-table user, please spend some time on improving the documentation!
If you wrote a plugin, please write a blog post or make a screencast on how you did it, or live-stream the making-of!
If you really like a feature, write an article, write a blog post, anything!
Please write some blog posts, please write articles. This editor has so many hidden features I can&#x27;t figure out because no-one is talking about them.
If you don&#x27;t have the time to write blog posts, or if you&#x27;re at work and you&#x27;re not allowed to stream, or anything else, even a simple tweet will spread the love &lt;3<p>Light-table would be a revolutionary IDE if only it had a community. Chris (the author of light-table) has the right idea of what light-table should be, because it&#x27;s based on a talk that changed the way Chris, I and many others think about programming<i>. Chris however, made a crucial mistake from the very beginning of the project, he never invested in a community.<p></i> The talk is available here, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;36579366
======
auganov
I wish they just focused on being the new Emacs. Now it's in an awkward state
where it's not Emacs enough for Emacs people but weird enough [in an emacs
way] for others.

------
zindlerb
Thank you for posting this. I use Light Table on a daily basis, but don't
participate in the community. This is good motivation for me to get more
involved. If you have any questions here feel free to ask!

------
KobaQ
> Light-table would be a revolutionary IDE if only it had a community.

Documentation?

